

Ask HN: How to process feedback from friends and co-workers about your startup? - ATPase

So you started developing your idea for a startup, you maybe working alone or along with another co-founder. 
Of course you are fascinated by your idea, thinking how cool it is, but nevertheless you are still interested in knowing what other people think. 
So my question is, how to get and process feedback from other people? There are a lot of issues worth considering; for example , the  person you're asking the feedback from (you won't ask your 50 yr old dad if he thinks your IPhone photo sharing app is cool.. ) and most importantly, how to process this feedback - how can a founder predict the value of his/hers idea 'neutrally' (asking the right people , of course, people who might use your product)
======
caw
One way to do this is to show someone 3 ideas, that are slightly different.
Draw a XYZ coordinate set, and plot your ideas on those continuums, where each
X, Y, and Z are benefits you think it has. How automatic vs manual is it, how
heavy vs light it is, etc.

Show your potential customers your 3 ideas. With a baseline to compare,
they'll give you better feedback. It might have something to do with the fact
that they can say "Idea 1 is better in this way, and Idea 2 is better this
way." With no reference point, how can they say an idea is anything but
"good"?

------
BenjaminDyer
The challenge is to take enough from the feedback to be useful and informative
while keeping your focus. Its VERY easy to become obsessed about delivering
what your customers / friends want and loose the original vision. Its about
time for everyones fave Henry Ford quote "if I listened to my customers I
would have built them a faster Horse".

Rather than simply asking "what do you think of X" I like to ask people about
their pain points and then try to put two and two together. It can be
frustrating and rewarding at the same time.

Good luck.

------
jcfrei
I wouldn't ask you close friends for feedback, or at least take their advice
with a piece of salt. the best place in the web to get feedback might actually
be hacker news, because you get this large pool of people from the industry,
which can give you honest feedback, without being afraid to hurt you. the
advice in this community should give you a lot of good pointers going forward.

------
jurre
My 50 year old dad has actually been developing web apps for the last couple
of years, is currently learning rails and is in the know about modern
technology more than I am at times :) as to your question, take positive
feedback from friends and family with a grain of salt, unless you know for a
fact that person would be very critical and not afraid to hurt your feelings.

------
leslyn
I can only share our experience: Friends and family were concerned about
hurting our feelings and/or encourage us blindly. The tech community was
almost evenly split between go forward and stop now. The users have been the
ones to offer constructive comments about what they want and when they get it
... they tell their friends.

